# anyone ride a canyon torque frx?



## kpr3186 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey guys,

any one on a canyon torque frx??? just wondering what they are like and how they go size wise. 
I am wondering as looking for a 2nd bike for DH riding and seems to be a prtty good deal on a 2009 model. only thing is as far as i can tell they dont have a shop that you can actually go into.:skep:

heres the one im looking at Canyon | Outlet | Mountainbikes

cheers guys


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I've never ridden on, or known anybody with one. But, it looks like a good build from the link.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Friend used to ride for them the bike isn't bad at all, basic catalog bike but good build spec. Pedalled around a bit and rode ot a few times if the price is right the bikes not bad.

It is a catalog bike with no retail outlets or at least it was but based on spec if you get it cheap enough the components are worth it sell frame and transfer stuff over. It'll be a 135 rear and 68/73 bb so rear wheel and cranks will be swapped more than likely if you go to another frame.


----------



## kpr3186 (Jul 26, 2011)

all right, cheers guys might give it til march or so and see if anything else pops if not ill grab one. it is really pushing the budget for a 2nd bike though

Bullcrew: any idea how they go size wise im 6foot on the dot and riding a large yeti 575 at the moment?

i just wish we paid in euro what you do in the usa for a bike almost worth coming over for a riding holiday and buying a bike while they haha


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

lots and lots of people ride these in germany.. its not just cos its cheap, there are other just as cheap options here, but they ride decent as well, they arent the best, but certainly among the middle good and what they dont have in newest angles etc, they make up for in durability and solid spec.

I would not hesitate getting one if the budget fits.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kpr3186 said:


> all right, cheers guys might give it til march or so and see if anything else pops if not ill grab one. it is really pushing the budget for a 2nd bike though
> 
> Bullcrew: any idea how they go size wise im 6foot on the dot and riding a large yeti 575 at the moment?
> 
> i just wish we paid in euro what you do in the usa for a bike almost worth coming over for a riding holiday and buying a bike while they haha


Go large they are steeper ha and bb in real life and then as stated slack ot out with angleset it will open it up. 
If your on a 575 large then I'd go large on this if your pedalling etc the wheelbase if I remember correct was a smidge short so large frame and angleset.

I'll be riding with bobby tommorrow I'll see if he still has his old set up floating around and check it out.

He rides for rosa now, so don't know if its hanging around.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

catalog bike ..Check.Azonic B-52 and KHS Lucky 7


6 foot definately large


----------



## kpr3186 (Jul 26, 2011)

bullcrew said:


> Go large they are steeper ha and bb in real life and then as stated slack ot out with angleset it will open it up.
> If your on a 575 large then I'd go large on this if your pedalling etc the wheelbase if I remember correct was a smidge short so large frame and angleset.
> 
> I'll be riding with bobby tommorrow I'll see if he still has his old set up floating around and check it out.
> ...


If he has itr lying around any chance he wants to sell it? 

cheers guys, now just time to save a few more $$$


----------



## tmmt (Dec 27, 2010)

kpr3186 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> any one on a canyon torque frx??? just wondering what they are like and how they go size wise.
> I am wondering as looking for a 2nd bike for DH riding and seems to be a prtty good deal on a 2009 model. only thing is as far as i can tell they dont have a shop that you can actually go into.:skep:
> ...


Why wouldn't you look at the new Torque frx 6.0 or 5.0? Price is about the same and their specs are pretty fine.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> catalog bike ..Check.Azonic B-52 and KHS Lucky 7


This is not the same straight-outta-Astro-catalog frame as the ones mentioned. Design is of course quite similar.


----------



## kpr3186 (Jul 26, 2011)

tmmt said:


> Why wouldn't you look at the new Torque frx 6.0 or 5.0? Price is about the same and their specs are pretty fine.
> 
> This is not the same straight-outta-Astro-catalog frame as the ones mentioned. Design is of course quite similar.


If buying new i would go the FRX 6.0 but they have a new 2009 model 9.0 up for 1800gbp, hence same price as the 6.0 basically for a slightly older frame, doesnt worry me i just bought my other frame which is an 07.

guess you could say im living in the past man :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tmmt said:


> This is not the same straight-outta-Astro-catalog frame as the ones mentioned. Design is of course quite similar.


xtension bikes.....always slight updates but same bike


----------



## downbeat73 (Jul 24, 2012)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> xtension bikes.....always slight updates but same bike


An old thread but thought I would respond as this was one of the first results when I was searching for info on this bike. I've just contacted Canyon to ask who designed the frame, their answer was "All of our bikes are designed tested and assembled in house. We don't ever use any off the shelf frames."


----------



## smokingblues` (Jul 26, 2010)

downbeat73 said:


> An old thread but thought I would respond as this was one of the first results when I was searching for info on this bike. I've just contacted Canyon to ask who designed the frame, their answer was "All of our bikes are designed tested and assembled in house. We don't ever use any off the shelf frames."


Yes, they are. They design and test their bike really seriously.


----------



## SteveSKorea (Mar 4, 2006)

kpr3186 said:


> all right, cheers guys might give it til march or so and see if anything else pops if not ill grab one. it is really pushing the budget for a 2nd bike though
> 
> Bullcrew: any idea how they go size wise im 6foot on the dot and riding a large yeti 575 at the moment?
> 
> i just wish we paid in euro what you do in the usa for a bike almost worth coming over for a riding holiday and buying a bike while they haha


Hi,

I'm in the same position now, planning on getting the Torque FRX but they only have a Large left. I'm just about 6 foot also.

What size did you go for in the end?

Thanks,
Ste


----------

